# 33k in Anglo 4.5% - is this the best?



## Mauraf (25 Jan 2008)

Hi...

I have about 33k in the Anglo Irish Bank - rate 4.5%....one month notice account. At the moment - I have a DD set up to put in 1k per month- so would hope that I could let this grow to 40k in the coming months, after which i may have to curtail the money going in....

Is this account the best for me? I obviously want the high interest rate - but also dont want to be tied into having to give over 1 months notice to withdraw....
Any advice appreciated!

Mauraf


----------



## 8till8 (25 Jan 2008)

Rate sounds about right, BOSI offer 4.5% as well


----------



## jpd (25 Jan 2008)

There are43 better rates for regular savings  see here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=20747


----------



## oldtimer (25 Jan 2008)

Did you look at the Best Buys - Lump Sums thread? There is better available if you are prepared to open several accounts. For lump sums you could put 14k into First Active @ 5.22% and also open a regular saver €1,000 per month @ 7.15%. You could put €10,000 @ 5% into AIB 7 day notice account. You could put €10,000 into Halifax @ 5.15%. Irish Nationwide would give you 5.1% fixed on one year term. There are several regular saver accounts you could open @ 7% e.g. EBS, Anglo Irish, Halifax and as stated First Active. Many options out there to improve on 4.5% if you are prepared to work at it.


----------



## Gautama (25 Jan 2008)

The Business Section of Friday's Irish Times is a good starting place.

These are the top three lump sum deposit accounts:
First Active eSavings - 5.22% up to 15k, 4.33% on all of it if it's more than this.
Halifax Flexi Saver - 5.15% up to 10k, then 4% after that.
Anglo Irish Bank 30 Day Demand - 4.5%

Northern Rock also give 4.5% but would you really feel comfortable there? They are harldy the most competent operation, are they?

I reckon split up your 33k.
14k to FA, 9k to Halifax, the remainder to Anglo.

Watch out for the FA account, the 5.22% is only applied to balances up to and including 15k. Go over this and it's 4.33%. There's been a lot of waffle on this site about where the dividing line actually is, ie is it 14,999 or 14,999.01 or 15,000.01 or yawn, but you can figure it out quite easily... keep it below 14998.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2008)

Gautama said:


> The Business Section of Friday's Irish Times is a good starting place.
> 
> These are the top three lump sum deposit accounts:
> First Active eSavings - 5.22% up to 15k, 4.33% on all of it if it's more than this.
> ...


_AIB _7 day online (plus a suitable feeder account - current account or demand deposit) offers 5% on €10K. As mentioned above the _Financial Best Buys_ lists have all the details of the best lump sum demand and term lump sum and regular saver deposit accounts. Just pick the ones that offer the best rate for splitting your lump sum up and open them.


> Watch out for the FA account, the 5.22% is only applied to balances up to and including 15k. Go over this and it's 4.33%. There's been a lot of waffle on this site about where the dividing line actually is, ie is it 14,999 or 14,999.01 or 15,000.01 or yawn, but you can figure it out quite easily... keep it below 14998.


Eh? Where does the €14,998 figure come from? Yawn....


----------



## Gautama (25 Jan 2008)

Incidentally, the three that I mentioned are easily opened for non-customers (speaking from experience).

For the AIB one, I think you have to be an existing customer, or become a customer, or some red-tape, apparently. I haven't opened and don't intend to open, such an account so I can't advise.  There's a long post on it around here.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2008)

That is wrong/misleading info. Never been an _AIB _customer til the other day when I walked into the local branch and opened a demand deposit account (as the feeder account - I didn't want another current account) and registered for online banking which tool about 15 minutes. I will get the online banking stuff soon and then register for the online 7 day account offering 5% on €10K.


----------



## doberden (25 Jan 2008)

Irish Nationwide 5.0%, 21 Day Flexi Saver account.  Best deal for easy access to your money (3 weeks).   It's only valid up until end of April 08 but they'll probably extend it after this.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2008)

Only for €20K+ and the 5% rate only applies on €100K+ until April 30th 2008 after which it becomes _ECB _+ 0.75%.

Not really relevant to somebody asking specifically about €33K!


----------



## Gautama (25 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> That is wrong/misleading info. Never been an _AIB _customer til the other day when I walked into the local branch and opened a demand deposit account (as the feeder account - I didn't want another current account) and registered for online banking which tool about 15 minutes. I will get the online banking stuff soon and then register for the online 7 day account offering 5% on €10K.


 
Nope:



Gautama said:


> For the AIB one, *I think* you have to be an existing customer, *or become a customer*, or some red-tape, apparently. I haven't opened and don't intend to open, such an account so *I can't advise*. There's a long post on it around here.


 
Like I said, I think you have to become a customer.
If I was to correct one thing, I'd change "I can't advise" to "I can't give my opinion".
To the OP, I would recommend regarding what people post on this site as "opinions" rather than "advice".
Though having said that, if the poster happens to be ionapaul, the poster who raised alarm bells about Northern Wreck a month before the bank run, then devour the info


----------



## twofor1 (26 Jan 2008)

An option for the O/P could be the ECB RATE LINKED DEPOSIT ACCOUNT from First Active. It pays ECB -.5%, + .8% if you make no more than 3 withdrawls per quarter and an extra .2% if you make no more than 12 withdrawls per year, giving you a rate of 4.5%, subject to the above conditions. This is a Branch only A/C, no notice is required for withdrawls, which are by cheque only, lodgements also by cheque only (Min €1000) Min balance for 4.5% is €15K, max €100K .For lump sum savers who d'ont want to give notice it's worth considering.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2008)

Gautama said:


> Like I said, I think you have to become a customer.


Sorry - I misread your post as saying that there were problems opening the AIB account(s).

In relation to _NR _mentioned above by a few posters bear in mind that _HMG _is guaranteeing all deposits and interest and these guarantees are much more extensive that those offered by, say, _IFSRA/CB _on _Irish _deposits! I stuck some money back in at the tail end of 2007 in order to avail of their 4.5% rate plus the 0.5% p.a. bonus for January and February 2008 (i.e. 5% on anything over €1K for the first two months of 2008).


----------



## Gautama (26 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> In relation to _NR _mentioned above by a few posters bear in mind that _HMG _is guaranteeing all deposits and interest and these guarantees are much more extensive that those offered by, say, _IFSRA/CB _on _Irish _deposits! I stuck some money back in at the tail end of 2007 in order to avail of their 4.5% rate plus the 0.5% p.a. bonus for January and February 2008 (i.e. 5% on anything over €1K for the first two months of 2008).


 
This may be the case, but the fact remains that the people that run Nothern Rock don't run a good business model.


----------



## irishpancake (26 Jan 2008)

Gautama said:


> Incidentally, the three that I mentioned are easily opened for non-customers (speaking from experience).
> 
> For the AIB one, I think you have to be an existing customer, or become a customer, or some red-tape, apparently. I haven't opened and don't intend to open, such an account so I can't advise.  There's a long post on it around here.



So, you can save with First Active, Halifax or Anglo without becoming a customer 

From my own experience, once you have a suitable account with AIB (easily done), opening the online notice-7 account is childs play.


----------



## Gautama (26 Jan 2008)

irishpancake said:


> So, you can save with First Active, Halifax or Anglo without becoming a customer
> 
> From my own experience, once you have a suitable account with AIB (easily done), opening the online notice-7 account is childs play.


 
Nope. To open one of these three accounts, you do not need to be an existing customer. You become a customer with this new account only.

However, with the AIB account in question, from what I've gathered from this site, you must be an existing customer. If you are not an existing customer, *you must open some other account first* (thereby becoming a customer), then you can open the AIB account in question. In fact, you may have to be a specific type of AIB customer? I thing I still have an SSA account with them from the 80ies but I don't think this would suffice.

But I may be wrong


----------



## irishpancake (26 Jan 2008)

Gautama said:


> Nope. To open one of these three accounts, you do not need to be an existing customer. You become a customer with this new account only.
> 
> However, with the AIB account in question, from what I've gathered from this site, you must be an existing customer. If you are not an existing customer, *you must open some other account first* (thereby becoming a customer), then you can open the AIB account in question. In fact, you may have to be a specific type of AIB customer? I thing I still have an SSA account with them from the 80ies but I don't think this would suffice.
> 
> But I may be wrong



Jesuitical "Angels dancing on the head of a pin stuff" really.

All the accounts above would require ID and proof of address docs.

To operate on-line, all would require the new customer to get log-on details including pin numbers, etc. sent by post.

The only difference with AIB is that after setting up the feeder account, you are required to log-on and set up the online Notice Deposit 7 account, about 5 mins work.

It's a bit like Rabo really, with two accounts in one. One feeder (current) and one savings account.


----------



## oldtimer (27 Jan 2008)

Gosh, Mauraf, you asked a simple question. Look what you started.


----------

